# Million Dollar Room, Aquarium room on HGTV



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

:bigsmile:

10:30 tonight, HGTV Nice house with 20,000 gallon tank or something like that :bigsmile:


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

nice just set my PVR for that one!


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Set to record. Thanks for the info. This is probably Bill Wann's house they are featuring.


----------



## Treemedic (Nov 8, 2012)

It was fantastic!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah the tank was amazing, the fact he cuoght and raised the fish himslef was cool too. Over 1 mill in just the filtartion room alone is crazy kinda wished the had shown it.......


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Great show. It is like a living dream.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

sunshine_1965 said:


> Set to record. Thanks for the info. This is probably Bill Wann's house they are featuring.


If it is Bill's house you should check out his build thread in Reefcentral. Amazing. A relatively young guy too. Works on his own Ferraris too!


----------

